# Phrag. Prissy



## SlipperFan (Apr 11, 2008)

I fell in love with this at Rob's (Little Frog Farm) greenhouse the other day when our society's Study Group met there for a talk he gave on Tolumnias. Yes I purchased a couple of those, also.

This Phrag. Prissy is besseae 'Just Peachie' x St. Ouen 'Sweet Apricot'.


----------



## goldenrose (Apr 11, 2008)

OMG! That's what I call a perky phrag!


----------



## Elena (Apr 11, 2008)

Adorable!


----------



## Heather (Apr 11, 2008)

very nice Dot! love the color!


----------



## NYEric (Apr 11, 2008)

http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=2743&highlight=prissy
Hmmm, R U Sure? Looks like a salmon OZ besseae to me.


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 11, 2008)

NYEric said:


> http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=2743&highlight=prissy
> Hmmm, R U Sure? Looks like a salmon OZ besseae to me.


Quite sure. Look at the clonal names, and the shape.


----------



## NYEric (Apr 11, 2008)

Mine [thread linked] was quite diff. I'm waiting to hear from John Chant about 2 more, so maybe I'll have more comparisons. Plus maybe I'll contact Rob and get from him also.


----------



## Gilda (Apr 11, 2008)

:clap: A beauty Dot..good purchase !!


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 11, 2008)

NYEric said:


> Mine [thread linked] was quite diff. I'm waiting to hear from John Chant about 2 more, so maybe I'll have more comparisons. Plus maybe I'll contact Rob and get from him also.


This one has really taken on the shape of the St. Ouen I have and have seen -- they are quite round. They also vary widely in color. A couple of examples:


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Apr 11, 2008)

cute cute cute! :clap:


----------



## NYEric (Apr 11, 2008)

Stop teasing me!


----------



## toddybear (Apr 12, 2008)

Beautiful! Jo, we could have gotten this at Paramount...RATS!


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Apr 12, 2008)

toddybear said:


> Beautiful! Jo, we could have gotten this at Paramount...RATS!



No kidding Todd; it's a keeper for sure. I noticed that Paramount's website is still showing it as "limited", not as unavailable. Hmmm. Someone did post somewhere else that they didn't have it though, didn't they?


----------



## Greenpaph (Apr 12, 2008)

Spectacular, Dot!

:drool:


----------



## JeanLux (Apr 13, 2008)

a crazy color!! JEan


----------



## toddybear (Apr 13, 2008)

You're close by Jo...check it out!


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Apr 13, 2008)

Well, I do need some medium bark mix, so I _could_ go check it out. They're going to wonder if I'm a stalker though; I was just there last weekend. :rollhappy:


----------



## Jorch (Apr 13, 2008)

I think someone posted that Paramount is out of the Phrag besseae, but still have Phrag Prissy left. Go check it out Jo!  Let us know if they still have it. I am going to order one next month if it is still available :clap:


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Apr 13, 2008)

@$!&% enablers.


----------



## Faan (Apr 13, 2008)

Very nice shape and colour


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Apr 14, 2008)

Ummm, yes, I can confirm that indeed, Paramount does have six or seven Phrag. Prissy.  Two in bloom, several others not in bloom. And no, I did not buy one. I bought some other stuff instead. Bark. And a few other things, but since they weren't slippers, you won't care. 

Joanne


----------



## kentuckiense (Apr 14, 2008)

That's one hell of a beautiful bloom, Dot!


----------



## Jorch (Apr 15, 2008)

Yoyo_Jo said:


> Ummm, yes, I can confirm that indeed, Paramount does have six or seven Phrag. Prissy.  Two in bloom, several others not in bloom. And no, I did not buy one. I bought some other stuff instead. Bark. And a few other things, but since they weren't slippers, you won't care.
> 
> Joanne



Do the ones in bloom have good color and shape? 

What did you buy besides bark? oke: lol~


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Apr 15, 2008)

Jorch said:


> Do the ones in bloom have good color and shape?
> 
> What did you buy besides bark? oke: lol~



Keeping in mind that I'm a newby, the two in bloom I saw did not grab my attention like the photo of Dot's did, so I did not buy. Not to say there was anything wrong with them - I just didn't fall in love, so chose not to purchase. 

Ok, and I did pick up two more Promenaea, Florafest Cheetah and Crawshayana x (Norman Gaunt x guttata),as well as a Phal. phillipinensis.


----------



## NYEric (Apr 15, 2008)

Addicted! Admitting the truth is the first step to recovery.


----------



## NYEric (Apr 15, 2008)

From my experience, Prissy is not a very strong or long lasting bloom. Fortunately the blooms are very pretty. I picked up a 3n one from H.P. Norton last time I was there and as I mentioned he has the one that looks like a solid red besseae so...


----------



## Drorchid (Apr 15, 2008)

In the lab I have a bunch of Phrag. Prissy's growing that I made between a 3n Phrag. Saint Ouen flavum, that I backcrossed to our 4n besseae flavum 'Taiyo' AM/AOS. To my surprise I got a lot of germination (probably about 50 - 70 seedlings). Usually 3n plants are sterile. These will probably be all yellow, with some having a hint of peach.

Robert


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 15, 2008)

Drorchid said:


> In the lab I have a bunch of Phrag. Prissy's growing that I made between a 3n Phrag. Saint Ouen flavum, that I backcrossed to our 4n besseae flavum 'Taiyo' AM/AOS. To my surprise I got a lot of germination (probably about 50 - 70 seedlings). Usually 3n plants are sterile. These will probably be all yellow, with some having a hint of peach.
> 
> Robert


These should be nice. Let us know when they are ready to sell, please.


----------



## isaias m rolando (Apr 16, 2008)

Robert

Please include my name in the list of "waiting for your Prissy _flavum_"
I obtained the Prissy at the WOC in MIami last January. Will post picture soon.
Your is absolutely outstanding. 
Thanks for sharing a wonderful picture.

Isaias


----------



## NYEric (Apr 16, 2008)

And of course me too!


----------



## Bolero (Apr 16, 2008)

Those petals are amazing! Great flower! Me goes looking for Prissy.


----------

